# moyen simple pour mettre un disque dur externe sur le réseau



## wimbo (16 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tout  le monde

j'essaye de partager mon disque dur externe(branché sur mon ibook G4 en FIreWire) sur mon réseau.

Lorsque je me connecte sur mon ibook depuis un pc j'entre mon login/mot de passe et j'accede à mes dossiers

mais comment accéder au disque dur externe ?
J'ai essayé de mettre un alias mais sans succès...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

Par défaut, OS X ne permet pas de faire ce genre de partage... mais SharePoints est ton ami...  en plus d'être gratuit...


----------



## wimbo (16 Novembre 2004)

merci merci bien


c'est quand meme dommage
surtout que le windows le fait...


voila un truc qui pourrait etre ajouté dans tiger 

merci de ton aide en tout cas


----------



## TNK (19 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Par défaut, OS X ne permet pas de faire ce genre de partage... mais SharePoints est ton ami...  en plus d'être gratuit...


 Même à travers le serveur Samba de OSX on n'y arrive pas?? Ca m'étonne un peu...Du moment qu'il y a un point de montage d'un disque externe et un chemin pour y accéder....Je n'ai pas de disque externe sous la main pour essayer...
  Avec un CD, le point de montage est /Volumes/nom_du_CD
  Quel est le nom du point de montage avec un disque externe firewire?
  En rajoutant une section à /etc/smb.conf et en redémarrant samba, ça devrait le faire, non?
  En tous cas sur du linux natif, samba fait cela sans problème....


----------

